# Combining Hives



## USMCEOD (Jan 5, 2014)

Do an newspaper combine, remove cover from one place newspaper or sometimes I use Tissue paper ( the kind for wrapping gifts, my wife always has some) over the top poke some holes in it with hive tool and then set the other box on top put the lid back on...

By the time they tear out the newspaper they will be combined... after this if you have empty frames you can remove them and maybe take away a box if needed.


----------



## BeePappy (Apr 13, 2013)

I've done 3 newspaper combines this season. One sheet of newspaper on top of the recipient hive, and set the donor box right on top. I've done mine in the evenings when bees were in. Closed off entrance with screen when I moved them to the new hive they would be combined with. All combines were successful. In my case I was combining a weak queen less colony with stronger colony that had a queen. I didn't poke holes in the paper and they chewed it apart in no time.


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did the newspaper combine back in May. Just as described in the previous posts. Now I have a 2 deep hive that I hope to split back out in a month or so.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

If there is a flow I don't bother with the newspaper. I just combined 2 weak nucs this afternoon, just put on on top of the other. Bees will sort it out.


----------

